# checkout my 200 gallon setup



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey finally got some pics of my 200 gallon setup.. not the best pics but they'll have to do. Everything in this tank is African cept' for 2 fish...who can find'em? 
First is a full-tank shot.
Second is a shot from the side but you can see more fish this way
Third is a shot of my Gold Nugget Pleco, Placidochromis Phenochilus, and a beaten up Eureka Red
Fourth is another large tank shot
Let me know what you think!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks awesome


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

sweet tank


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Non Africans: Pleco and the blood parrot.

How does the blood parrot do with the Africans, btw? I've seen a lot of people with them in African setups but have never really asked what how it's worked for them.

Amazing tank. This is the size African tanks should be done at! (I'd personally have more rockwork, though.)

What type of filtration do you have on there?


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

The blood parrot does well with them..no agression to him or from him yet.. he's been in there for about a month now.

Yeah the tank is fairly new so I havent gotten enough rocks for it yet..

Right now I have a Wet/dry filter running under the stand. The 2 overflows in the back of the tank take water to it and a Rio2500 pump sends it back up after going through tons of filter floss, cotton, and 10 gallons of bioballs for biological filtration. Besides that, i have a XP3 cannister filter running.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

The Gold Nugget Pleco is sharp. Do you have that on a slab or over a floor?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet, very colorfull


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Actually in a 105 yr old house above a basement.. I was worried doing it but a friend who builds houses says the weight is not a problem.. so far so good haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly, that is one of the more interesting tanks Ive seen to date. Great job.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the tank looks gordious man! great looking africans. im just not a fan of africans myself. but for what you got its an A++


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

nice tank


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

That is nice! Soo Clean and clear!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd be more apt to trust the 105 year old house than some of the quicky-jobs they're tossing up in most suburbs today. I know people who've moved into those places and have issues with their floors WITHOUT placing anything like fish tanks on'em... Friends of my parents opted to upgrade their countertop to granite and the floor nearly caved in.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's kind of where I was going with that question, They built them right back in the day, that's how the house got to be over a hundred years old. That tank has some serious weight to it, sixteen hundred lbs in water alone, then the glass and sand and rocks I would not be suprised if it went well over a ton. How many guys did it take to place it?


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

The stand weighs ~300lbs, tank ~375, 150lbs of sand, 120lbs of rock, ~1800lbs of water, plus 280lbs water in the sump, plus lid, lights, filters, fish..adds up to be a lot of freakin weight.. I had 5 guys helping carry the stand and place it.. this thing is a heavy biotch but i love it..


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great!!! Great post


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have to agree with everyone else, the tank and choice of fish are absolutely amazing. And the water is just as clear as crystal, very nice









Only thing I don't like is the Parrot, but that is just a matter of personal taste


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

man thats nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks! Yeah the parrot was getting picked on in a friends tank and he was ready to flush it.. I decided i'll throw it in my tank and see how it does.. Since he's been in there I havent seen a single fish pick on him once so i'll keep him in there until he is larger and then prob give him away to give to LFS. I'm still looking to add fish so when I get more rocks and fish i'll post again


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a badaSs tank..














are you going to add some plants?


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah I want to add more rockwork first, then kinda put plants around them.. I have really bad luck w/ plants and cichlids together tho.. Anyone know of a good plant type that would look good in this tank and still be durable for picky cichlids?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

awsome tank man, i love the sand, i also have sand in my tank and i haven't had any problems with it


----------

